# Island -küstenangeln



## MuK (18. November 2007)

Hej Angelfreunde,wir sind im August 2008 mit dem Wohnmobil in Island unterwegs. Wir sind keine Bootsangler ,d.h. die Angelei beschränkt sich auf das Molen/Hafen und Küstenangeln.
Für Tips zu dieser Angelei sowie zur Verfahrensweise beim Desinfizieren des Angelgerätes wären wir sehr dankbar .
Sollte also jemand zu meinen Fragen Antworten parat haben-wir sind ganz Ohr!!
Vielen Dank und Petri Heil MuK 
#h


----------



## Karauschenjäger (19. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Moin,

wir waren jetzt zwei Mal mit einem Reiseveranstalter aus Hamburg im Nordwesten Islands, in den West-Fjords unterwegs.
Bei der Einreise hatten wir eine schriftl. Bescheinigung vom Veranstalter dabei, dass wir nur Küstenangeln wollten und damit die Angelgeräte nicht desinfiziert werden mussten. 

Beim Inlandsangeln in Lachsgewässern müssen allerdings die Ruten u.s.w. desinfiziert werden und man muss eine entsprechende Bescheinigung dabei haben, vielleicht vom Gesundheitsamt (?), keine Ahnung. Der Zoll filzt auch das Gepäck, nicht mehr als 3 kg Lebensmittel pro Person! Darum viel Nudeln, Kartoffelpüree, Tütensuppen u..s.w. mitnehmen. Island ist ziemlich teuer, was Lebensmittel, Restaurantbesuch und Unterbringung angeht. Viel teurer als Norwegen1

Dort wo wir waren, konnte man auch im Hafen gut Platte mit kl. Stückfisch angeln und sogar Seelachs und Dorsch im Küchenformat angeln - und genug für die Pfanne, das ging ziemlich schnell!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## MuK (24. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Hej Karauschenjäger,
 vielen Dank für Deinen Beitrag,hat mir ein wenig Klarheit gebracht.
Trotzdem bin ich für weitere Tips und Ratschläge bezüglich der Küstenangelei in Island ( Angelköder, Gerätetips, schöne Angelplätze usw) dankbar.
Bitte behaltet Euer Wissen nicht für Euch sondern teilt es mit mir!
Vielen Dank und Petri Heil
     MuK


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Moin,

unser Team von 5 Leuten hatte dort ein Boot und insofern auch unterschiedliches Angelgeschirr mit. Der eine hatte 2 und der nächste 3 unterschiedliche Ruten und Rollen, ja nachdem aber auch, was ins Rutenrohr reinpasste. 

Um auf Platte und Dorsche im Hafengebiet zu angeln, teils vom Boot aus aber auch, wenn wir direkt im Hafen festgemacht hatten, reichte eine leichte Pilkrute bis 3 m Länge und einem Wurfgewicht (WG) von 120 - 180 Gramm, eine 35 - 40-iger Stationärrolle mit 0,18 mm-geflochtener Schnur, dazu eine kl. Bleiolive und ein Buttvorfach, oder wie ich hatte, nur einen Butthaken am Vorfach. Daran hatte wir Sandaalstücke befestigt.

Wenn das Wetter zu schlecht wurde, um weiter raus zu fahren, haben wir die Pfanne abends immer so voll gehabt. Schollen und Flundern bis zum Abwinken - bis wirklich keiner mehr konnte!


*Viel PETRIE wünscht
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.Das waren die Köder und das eines der Ergebnisse.Und - so sehen die Briefkästen aus, damit Ihr nicht vergesst, eine Ansichtskarte nach Hause zu schreiben!


----------



## Svenno 02 (25. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Hallo karauschenjäger,

da ich nächstes jahr also im Juli 2008 auch nach Island fahre wollte ich mal fragen,wo ihr die Sandaale herbekommen habt?


----------



## Karauschenjäger (25. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*



Svenno 02 schrieb:


> Hallo karauschenjäger,
> 
> da ich nächstes jahr also im Juli 2008 auch nach Island fahre wollte ich mal fragen,wo ihr die Sandaale herbekommen habt?




In beiden Fischereiorten, wo wir die Unterkunft hatten, gibt es Fischfabriken, in der einen werden Sandaale in Eisböcken zu Lachsfutter verarbeitet, in der anderen wurden die Sandaale an Haken von Langleinen gesteckt und dann in Eimer gelegt.

Eine Dose Bier 1/2 Ltr. und jeden Morgen hatten wir einen halben Eimer voll! (Der Sprit auch Bier ist dort ziemlich teuer!)
Nimm genügend Kleingeld und möglichst Deine Kreditkarte mit!
*
Viel PETRIE 
Karauschenjäger
.....................*


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Moin MuK,

ich war dieses jahr auch in Island (zum island festival von daiwa) und wir haben uns auch erkundigt ob es vielleicht sinn macht "privat" zum fischen dort hin zu reisen, allerdings würde ich dir davon abraten, den laut einheimischen MUSST du als angler dort QUOTEN kaufen um im Salzwasser zu angeln, bei nichtbeachtung kann und wird es wohl sehr teuer werden!!!
Quoten kaufen d.h. die reiseveranstalter wie vögler und andrees müssen am jahresbeginn dort wie die berufsfischer auch Quoten zum fischfang erwerben.
dies ist PFLICHT um die Fischerei (ob mit angel oder langleine ist egal) zu kontrollieren und ein überfischen zu verhindern...
somit ist es eigentlich unmöglich als privat person "unorganisiert" nach island zum fischen zu fahren (süßwasser mag anders sein) aber dafür ist auch ein "überfischen" der bestände eigentlich nicht möglich, den die isländer kontrollieren wirklich viel und effektiv!!
also erkundige dich vorher bei FACHKUNDIGEN stellen wie z.b. touristikzentralen, nicht das der urlaub ein ende mit schrecken nimmt...

grüße

mirco


----------



## peterws (25. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

jetzt grade läuft ein Bericht über Island auf ZDF


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (25. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*



peterws schrieb:


> jetzt grade läuft ein Bericht über Island auf ZDF


 
auch gerade reingezappt


----------



## Karauschenjäger (27. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Ne ne, so ist das auch nicht, mit der Fangquote, 
das gilt nur für professionelles Fischen, nämlich über´s ganze Jahr vom isländischen Kutter aus oder wie hier, wenn jeden Tag 10 Angelboote von einem ausländischen Angelreisen-Veranstalter gechartert, auf die offene See fahren und an jedem Tag 100 kg Fisch fangen. Der wird natürlich registriert und das Gesamtgewicht fließt auch in die EU-Quoten, aber Isländer wie auch Touristen dürfen natürlich für ihren Eigenbedarf im Hafengebiet fangen, soviel sie wollen.

Ein einziges Mal ist ein isländisches Fischereischutzboot, ein riesengroßer Kasten, ziemlich dicht an unserem Boot vorbeigefahren, hat wohl geschaut, ob alle Schwimmwesten oder Überlebensanzüge anhatten und ist dann schnell weitergefahren.

Ich wüßte auch gar nicht, wer das kontrollieren sollte, ob die Angler in einem Hafengebiet berechtigt wären, dort zu fischen - Polizei gabs dort überhaupt nicht.


Übrigens kann man auch Gästehaus und Boot in Sudureyri in den West-Fjords* privat* mieten, sagte uns der Eigentümer derselben, mit oder ohne Fangquote, das scheint offensichtlich egal zu sein, wer Interesse hat, sollte unter www.sudureyri.is googeln.

*Immer einen guten Fisch an der Schnur
wünscht Karauschenjäger
...................................................*

.


----------



## MuK (28. November 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*



Boot angler schrieb:


> Moin MuK,
> 
> ich war dieses jahr auch in Island (zum island festival von daiwa) und wir haben uns auch erkundigt ob es vielleicht sinn macht "privat" zum fischen dort hin zu reisen, allerdings würde ich dir davon abraten, den laut einheimischen MUSST du als angler dort QUOTEN kaufen um im Salzwasser zu angeln, bei nichtbeachtung kann und wird es wohl sehr teuer werden!!!
> Quoten kaufen d.h. die reiseveranstalter wie vögler und andrees müssen am jahresbeginn dort wie die berufsfischer auch Quoten zum fischfang erwerben.
> ...


Hej Mirko ( BOOTSANGLER )
danke für Deine Info,erscheint mir aber doch etwas unwahrscheinlich, bzw. kann ich mir einfach nicht vorstellen .Habe beim Isländischen Fremdenverkehrsamt nachgefragt -die Auskünfte waren zwar spärlich,aber von Deinen Angaben war absolut keine Rede.Da kann und will ich doch lieber den Aussagen von Karauschenjäger Glauben schenken (Dank für Info)-das erscheint mir doch irgendwie realistischer.Sollte ich noch was genaueres rausbekommen werde ich es an dieser Stelle bekanntgeben,spätestens Ende August 2008 nach meiner Islandtour.
Nochmals danke für Deine Info
   MuK


----------



## angelcalle (2. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Moin Moin. Ich war dieses Jahr auch in Sudureyri.Wir haben von der Hafenmauer Seelachse(als Köderfisch)  mit Meerforellenblinker gefangen. Fangquote 95%!! Also fast jeder Wurf ein Fisch. Die Fische waren in guter Küchengröße. Hat Laune gemacht. Uns hat übrigens keiner angesprochen. War völlig normal für die Isländer.
Die waren ,hatte ich das Gefühl, nur erstaunt das Mitteleuropäer  die lange Reise auf sich nehmen um bei ihnen zu Fischen. Ansonsten geht es nächstes Jahr wieder hin.
Bis dann
Calle


----------



## MuK (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Hej, An Alle, die sich bisher auf meinen Beitrag gemeldet haben ein herzliches Dankeschön.
Sollte irgendjemand eventuell noch so ein Schreiben/Bestätigung  - dass man nur an der Küste angelt - welches mir ja dann die Desinfektion unseres Angelgeräts ersparen würde,zur Hand haben, ich wäre für den genauen Wortlaut bzw eine Kopie  dankbar.Und sollte noch jemand was wissenswertes parat haben ...... ich höre!
Vielen Dank und Petri Heil     MuK


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Moin,

im Prinzip brauchst Du nur ´ne Kopie von dem Schreiben, das alle Teams von den beiden Veranstaltern mitbekommen, die in die bekannten Orte zu den West-Fjords fahren. Der Zoll-Onkel in Keflavik (Intern. Flughafen) hat jedes Mal nur einen kurzen Blick drauf getan, verstehen und lesen konnte er es ohnehin nicht, glaub ich jedenfalls, und dann konnte man man durchgehen, vielleicht hat er sich noch für die Menge des "Sprits" interessiert, den jede Gruppe mitschleppte, das war´s schon!

Wenn Du also so einen Schrieb von einer der Gruppen bekommst, dann rutsch Du mit mit deinen Ruten so durch! Übrigens haben wir festgestellt, wenn sich die beiden Zoll-Tonis, mehr standen bei den beiden Malen auch nicht am Ausgang,  auf eine Gruppe* vor uns* "eingeschossen" hatten, konntest Du so durchmarschieren!

*Munter bleiben!
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## Mootz (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Wir haben vor zwei Jahren in Dalvik von der Mole in ca. 12 m tiefe schöne Dorsche und Seelachse mit 30 gr. Pilkern gefangen schockt wohl.
Von Angellizenzen im Meer hatte mein Isländischer Studienkollege nichts gesagt.
Zum Ruten desinfizieren war ich kurz beim Amtsveterinär, war keine Sache.

Also entspannt bleiben und viel Spaß und kauft euer Bier in Deutschland, Island ist SAUTEUER
Gruß Mootz


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Moin, 

nicht nur, was den "Sprit" oder das Bier angeht, auch wenn man Lebensmittel in den winzigen "Super-Märkten" in den West-Fjords  einkauft - immer mit Isländischen Kronen oder Kreditkarte bezahlen, denn 116 Cent sind 100 IKR, aber wenn Du dort in EURO bezahlst, ist der Umrechnungskurs auf einmal sehr viel schlechter. Isländer bezahlen auch Kleinigkeiten wie einen Müsliriegel und ein Getränk mit ihrer Kreditkarte.

Dann gehen auch so Sachen wie Brot, Eier oder Aufschnitt "gut"  ins Geld und so ein Team von 5 Leuten verdrückt gewaltig viel - 3 kg Lebensmittel pro Mann kann man ja auch nur einführen, Fisch will auch niemand jeden Tag essen. In Reykjavik kostete eine Pizza zum Mitnehmen knapp über 20 EURO - da kommt Freude auf! Und - es summiert sich!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## MuK (22. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Island -küstenangeln*

Hej 
danke für Euere Beiträge , frohe Weihnachten und ein erfolgreiches aber stressfreies neues Jahr wünscht Euch 
   Elklodge  MuK

Ps. Sollte noch jemand was zu meinen Fragen einfallen - her damit!


----------

